# Peyton has arrived early



## cparks1

On June 30th, I went in to the hospital to do my normal non-stress test that I was required to do up until I deliver. I had been having contractions all day and asked the nurse to check me. I was dilated to a three (I wasn't due until July 15th). They sent me home. I got home and ate dinner and at 8:15 pm, my water broke. I wasn't sure if that's what was happening at the time so I waited to call the hospital. They told me to come in so we got to the hospital around 9: 30 pm. By the time I arived there I was dilated to a four so they sent me over to a labor and delivery room. I was a five in no time. My contractions were right on top of each other. They gave me something for the pain at this time and it made me very drowsy. Before I knew it, my contractions were right on top of eachother and they were trying to get the guy in there to give me my epidural but it was too late. I went from a five to a ten within 45 minutes. He gave me a shot of something, but I still felt every bit of pain. At 2:07 am, Peyton was born. He weighed 7lbs 5 oz and was 20 1/2 inches long. I cut the ambilical cord. I can't explain the emotion I felt when they put him on my chest for that very first time. I felt God's amazing power and couldn't believe that he had given me the greatest gift of all. After two hours in the labor and delivery room, they transferred me to a post-partum room where I stayed until Thursday July 3rd. I have been breast feeding and it is going well. I am still sore and trying to heal from delivery. They gave me pain medication to take as well.

So far, me and Peyton are doing well. Mama isn't getting a whole lot of sleep though, but that's to be expected. Peyton has his first doctor's appointment Monday so I am anxious to see if he checks out okay with the doctor.


----------



## clairebear

wow congrats on ur quick labour what a good weight bubs was to. xxx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## sbbunnie

Congrats!! Kudos to you sounds like you one tough mama! I am still freaking out that I wont get my epidural on time =] Glad everything went well!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## smartie

congrats x


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations pet :hug:


----------



## mommytashaX2

Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## mizzi

congrats :happydance::hugs:


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## sweetsammi

congratulations! x


----------



## bigbelly2

congrats enjoy every second

h x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats :D xxx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on the birth of your baby boy and a good weight! x


----------



## carries

Congrats!


----------



## Blob

Wow CONGRATS!! :happydance:
:yipee:


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Ema

Congrats XxX


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done xx


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats hun

xx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Serene123

Congrats!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates babe xxx


----------



## Jem

Ahh big congrats! x


----------



## leedsforever

congrats!!


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats on your LO!! :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Emmea12uk

congrats!!


----------



## BurtonBaby

Congrats!!! What a quick birth!


----------



## miel

congratulations!


----------



## celine

Congrats! Looks like he was eager to meet his mummy!!


----------



## Ann-Marie

[URL=https://www.xoospace.com/][IMG]https://xs3.xoospace.com/myspace/graphics/25065.gif[/URL]<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="https://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.0NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEyMjAxMzYxMzY5NjcmcHQ9MTIyMDEzNjE2NDI3MyZwPTI4MTk4MSZkPSZuPSZnPTE=.gif" />[/IMG]


----------



## bambikate

congrats x x


----------

